# Hooray! Manchester's own Time Out



## schnickschnack (Sep 22, 2006)

Just picked up the first edition of Time Out Manchester! About time as well that we got our own mag after the demise of City Life. I keep missing lots of good events just because I dont find out about them till later but not anymore


----------

